# Top water poppers



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are a few I have finished turned out of red cedar.Let me know what you think thanks for looking.sorry for the size of the pics


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice looking poppers mark! How is the action of red cedar in poppers? Did you add ballast or is hook wt enough to keep em upright? I would think ballasted balsa would be the ideal wood for poppers but think turning balsa would be very difficult. You probably have to use sandpaper to shape em while turning. Poppers are on my to do list for sure. Ive done one that looked great but didnt perform as well as a rebel popr bc i think it was too heavy. Cant remeber but i think i used mahogany which was pribably too dense for a popper.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

The cedar works great I put three coats of sealer on them before paint.I do use ballast in them to get the action I wont and they cast like a rocket.I have made some much smaller one's 2" and they do very well to.I had played with the balsa a bit but I just could not get it to work as well for me as the cedar.


----------

